# SoftShell oder Regenjacke für Herbst- und Winterwetter?



## elmono (30. September 2007)

Ich plage mich seit Tagen mit der Entscheidung, was für eine Jacke ich mir kaufen soll. Letzten Winter bin ich mit meiner "zivilen" North Face Windstopper SoftShell bei (leichtem) Regen und schlechtem Wetter gefahren.
Die war wasserdicht genug und dazu schön warm.
Da mir die Jacke aber zum ständigen Waschen zu schade ist, soll jetzt eine nur fürs Biken her.

Aber: Windstopper SoftShell, oder doch lieber ein Wintertrikot und eine Regenjacke drüber?
In der Regenjacke dürfte man ja absolut nicht nass werden, dafür deutlich mehr schwitzen, oder?


----------



## Osti (30. September 2007)

meiner Meinung nach ist ne Softshell-Jacke die bessere Lösung bei sportlichen Aktivitäten. 

in einer 0815 Regenjacke schwitzt man sehr stark, die Feuchtigkeit kann nicht entweichen und man kühlt sehr schnell aus. 

Softshell trägt sich deutlich angenehmer, ist sehr atmungsaktiv und "ausreichend" wasserabweisend.  Ich fahre im Winter nur noch mit einer Gore Softshell Jacke und hatte diese auch schon mehrfach auf Skitouren dabei. Kann man nachher quasi trocken wieder in den Schrank hängen. Wenn es dermaßen regnet, dass die Softshell an die Grenzen kommt, bin ich eh nicht mehr mit dem Rad auf Tour..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (30. September 2007)

Osti schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach ist ne Softshell-Jacke die bessere Lösung bei sportlichen Aktivitäten.
> 
> in einer 0815 Regenjacke schwitzt man sehr stark, die Feuchtigkeit kann nicht entweichen und man kühlt sehr schnell aus.
> 
> Softshell trägt sich deutlich angenehmer, ist sehr atmungsaktiv und "ausreichend" wasserabweisend.  Ich fahre im Winter nur noch mit einer Gore Softshell Jacke und hatte diese auch schon mehrfach auf Skitouren dabei. Kann man nachher quasi trocken wieder in den Schrank hängen. Wenn es dermaßen regnet, dass die Softshell an die Grenzen kommt, bin ich eh nicht mehr mit dem Rad auf Tour..



 

Auch in einer teureren Regenjacke schwitzt man.  
Kauf dir doch noch eine zweite Softshell! H+S hat gerade ein Angebot, mit dem Du gegenüber Wintertrikot+Regenjacke sicher biliger weg kommst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## baum77 (30. September 2007)

Die Gavia fand ich mangelhaft verarbeitet für die Kohle. Auch die Anordnung der verschiedenen Membranen nicht gerde sinnvoll. Hatte Sie jedoch nut zur Ansicht.

Tests bestätigen meine Meinung. Ein "gut" ist für eine derart preisige Jacke im Grunde mangelhaft


----------



## elmono (30. September 2007)

Okay, danke fÃ¼r die Meinungen. Ich werde mir dann wohl eine 2. Softshell zulegen.

Wenn die Gavia wirklich eine Softshell ist, finde ich den Preis verdammt gut. Die Windstopper Softshell Jacken von anderen Markenherstellern gibts ja sonst meistens nur deutlich Ã¼ber 200â¬. Zumindest im Bergsport (Mammut, North Face, Arcteryx, etc.)


----------



## Osti (1. Oktober 2007)

kannst auch noch bei www.globetrotter.de unter den Hot Offers schauen, da gibts z.T. auch günstige Sachen. Habe mir da selber noch ne Softshell von North Face gekauft, die ich derzeit quasi als Alltagsjacke nutze.


----------



## francesca (8. November 2007)

@all:

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir die gleiche Frage: Regenjacke oder Softshell. Mittlerweile habe ich mich eher in Richtung Softshell orientiert und suche grad nach ner passenden Jacke. Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine Mammut ultimate pro kaufen, aber die Kostet 200 â¬ und das ist mir eigentlich zu viel um sie auf dem Rad einzusauen... 
Hat jemand mit der Pearl Izumi Gavia Erfahrungen gesammelt?? Wenn ja welche? Laut dem o.g. Angebot ist sie ja recht gÃ¼nstig.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Francesca


----------



## ChristianS (8. November 2007)

francesca schrieb:


> @all:
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine Mammut ultimate pro kaufen, aber die Kostet 200  und das ist mir eigentlich zu viel um sie auf dem Rad einzusauen...



bei http://www.outdoor-works.de
haben sie die mammut ultimate pro für 139 im angebot.

mußte dich selber mal durchwühlen durch die seite. man kann das irgendwie nicht direkt zu der jacke verlinken. 

gruß
christian


----------



## Rolf (8. November 2007)

http://www.outdoor-works.de/index.php?site=detail.html&dir=outdoorworks/verkauf&id=1128&kat=105


----------



## francesca (8. November 2007)

Hi,

cool, Danke für den Link. Ich denke dann kaufe ich mir die Mammut. Da mache ich bestimmt keinen Fehler.

VG Francesca


----------

